# Sparrow et les notifications



## Blogiver (19 Avril 2012)

Je pensais que les notifications ne fonctionnaient pas encore sur Sparrow et oh heureuse surprise, elles fonctionnent sur mon 3GS.Par contre, impossible sur mon 4S, pas de paramètres disponibles dans le centre de notification.
Mon 3GS provient d'un échange à l'Apple Store et n'est donc pas simlocke, alors que le 4S l'est. 
Avez vous constate ces mêmes bizarreries ?


----------

